# One month to go...



## LifeSucks (Sep 28, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&amp...aaDzQNajcv4ihSZEI5CA&amp;ust=1475163494175534


----------



## LifeSucks (Sep 28, 2016)

LifeSucks said:


>


Welp, clicked the wrong button.


----------



## LifeSucks (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## LifeSucks (Sep 28, 2016)

Hope everyone's studying is going well. What are your plans for the next month?


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm taking the Mechanical ThFl.

I've worked the NCEES 2011 TFL, and the SMS TFL/M&amp;M twice , NCEES 2001 TFL once and the MERM Practice Prob from fluids to basic machine design once.  

From that I  discovered some of my weak areas are pump system curves, combustion, dynamics,and heat transfer.  I still need to look at economics; I've basically passed over those problems in the SMS for now.

This is my second try but I still feel like I have some much to do.  

I need to tab my MERM using Shaggy's method and do some timed test.  

What I want to do is just keep reworking the SMS and NCEES tests until the final week but I've read of people on this forum that put 300+ hours in working problems and still failed.  But I also read of people who said they went through the SMS and NCEES like eight times and finishing the exam with time to spare.    

My first try was a disaster 43/80 and mostly erased from my memory once I left the test site.  The little bit I recall, I don't remember opening the test booklet and having an instant solution path.

How about you?


----------



## LifeSucks (Sep 29, 2016)

I am also taking the Mechanical TF Exam. Unfortunately this will be my 3rd attempt (37/80) and (46/80) - at least there was some improvement lol. I am a project manager so I don't use any of this stuff and there never seems to be a good time to take this test. Needless to say I've been doing my best to study every day after work even while traveling for at least 2 hours and on the weekends. The first time I took the test I went to a Prep Course where they "Guarantee you'll pass" in 6 weeks and that was it. Needless to say I didn't put in much effort. The second time around the test was heavy in machine design / stress analysis and that is where I struggle the most. Some times it would take me 6 min to read and comprehend the question before even attempting to solve it. That's a problem.

I have worked through the NCEES 2011 TF, NCEES 2008 TF,  NCEES 2001 TF,  and SMS TF twice so far. The first time around I went through each one and struggled until I understood each aspect of the problem and highlighted where the equations were in the MERM. During this I was also creating simple equation sheets. The second time going through the test was under timed conditions.

For the next month I will be finalizing my equation book, ensuring my MERM is tabbed, copying the MERM Appendix, and going through each of the tests again under timed conditions. I will also be brushing up on the Mechanics sections of the book so I can gain more confidence in solving gears, bolts, springs, beams, and trusses.

There are times where I'm losing motivation and think what is the point but I keep pushing. 3rd time is the charm, I am feeling more confident in my abilities this time around just need to get faster.  

I wish everyone the best.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 29, 2016)

SK82 said:


> I'm taking the Mechanical ThFl.
> 
> I've worked the NCEES 2011 TFL, and the SMS TFL/M&amp;M twice , NCEES 2001 TFL once and the MERM Practice Prob from fluids to basic machine design once.
> 
> ...


That's a significant problem.  Hopefully you have reached the point now where you can look at a problem and at least identify the topic and equations you may need to use.  If you aren't doing that consistently then your study methods are not working and you need to reevaluate.  Identification of a solution path should come from working problems and IDENTIFYING the process and method used to solve each problem.  If you're solving hundreds of problems without identifying the methodology behind the solution you are setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Ramnares PE.  I feel alot more comfortable this study cycle, but I worry about any tweaks that the testers may add to throw me off.  I also worry that I'm just in memory-mode with these problems and not really prepared as I think I am.


----------



## starquest (Sep 29, 2016)

SK82 said:


> I'm taking the Mechanical ThFl.
> 
> I've worked the NCEES 2011 TFL, and the SMS TFL/M&amp;M twice , NCEES 2001 TFL once and the MERM Practice Prob from fluids to basic machine design once.


Sounds like you are right on track if you ask me. 

I'd get on econ asap.  I didn't focus too much on the MERM econ problems.  Instead, I used the SMS books and a few items I found online.   Honestly, these problems are the easiest you will see on the exam...know them good for they are free points.  Couple of webpages that I have saved (also note that your old FE exam prep info is very similar to the econ problems you will see on the PE exam):

http://www.peexamquestions.com/category/basic-engineering/economic-analysis/

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=1&amp;cad=rja&amp;uact=8&amp;ved=0ahUKEwju99HmkLXPAhXK1h4KHcsDCFUQFggcMAA&amp;url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.scribd.com%2Fdoc%2F315593639%2F2012-Engineering-Econ-Review-Questions&amp;usg=AFQjCNHK3hxGuQddv-7EoAClZLsGkFrh5A

http://www.valpo.edu/student/asme/FE Slides/EngEconSlides.pdf

I'd then suggest to review your MERM problems.  Don't have to do them from scratch, just review the problem and try to assess the solution path, then run through how your worked them last time, and update your notes on the key formulas used and your approach.  Pick a couple problems from each section that you feel are representative and write them out large on a single white sheet of paper.  Highlight the key formulas and steps of the problem and include these with your notes.  I can't say enough on how this helped me on the exam...and I literally did all of this on the last two days of prep!

For the last week or so, redo all of your SMS and NCESS sample exam problems.  Focus on organizing your notes, worked solutions, and book tabbing.


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Sep 29, 2016)

Starquest,

Thanks for the Econ resources.


----------



## landolakes (Oct 8, 2016)

ME TF for the 2nd round... I've put in more studying that I can remember. 

It never seems like enough studying, but I've noticed now I either know the equation right away or know exactly where to go in the MERM to find a solution... I believe this will be the main difference this next attempt. 

I'm just iffy on the AM Mechanical stuff (statics/dynamics/SoM/etc)...never was my strongest skillset.


----------

